# H} demons W} Forgeworld heresy



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Here is a list of stuff I have for trade:

10 plastic demonettes (one demonette built)

5 seekers of slaanesh (one steed built)

Hellflayer of slaanesh (partially built)

10 pink horrors of tzeentch

1 Metal Changeling

A list of what I am after:

20 MKIV maximus armour

World eater legions contemptor dreadnought with arms

5 Cataphractii with arms preferably axes and storm bolters

I am wiling to trade the lot for angron with the display base as well as 60mm base.

Thanks in advance

Gothic


----------

